# Pair of pigeons wanted Long Island



## Frank (Aug 3, 2007)

I live in PA but grew up on Long Island. I raised pigeons as a kid and would like to get back into it. I have built a small coop big enough for probably two pairs. We travel to ong Island Monthly to visit relatives and are coming in the weeknd of August 11th. Is there anyone out there that will sell me a pair of pigeons? I used to raise West of England Tumblers and would be interested either in a pair of them or a pair of Lahores. I have had no luck finding breeders here in Lancaster PA but if there are any out there that read this, I certainly don't have to get the pigeons from Long Island.
Thanks.


----------



## NYCamille (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Frank, do you visit Nassau or Suffolk?


----------

